# INFJ vs ISTP differences?



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

I know they both use the same functions, but in different positions.

But I'm not sure if I'm Ni dom or Ti dom.

I think I'm something inbetween.
Why?

It might be a bit stereotypical, but here we go ;


1)I've heard dom functions develope in childhood. When I look at my childhood, I was a sensitive kid, but I was really curious and creative. To the point that If I want to guess my childhood most used functions, Ti or Ne come to my mind.
I honestly don't know how Ni dom works in childhood.



2)I'm not that good in Fe.
I probably use it.*
But I'm not good at it. I care about what others might think. I try not to make people mad or start conflicts, I love harmony. But
When moral situations or Fe related things happen, I feel awkward/oblivious and have to ask people close to me about what I should do (in a situation).
But INFJs have Fe aux and are good at it.


3)I can't figure out whether I'm introvert or extrovert.
I'm not a total extrovert. I get tired in social situations.
But I don't like to be totally alone. I need people.
I can't deal with crowds and large gatherings.
But I still enjoy spending time with family or talking to people every once in a while.


4)When I think about my shadow (inf function), I can't really relate to inferior Se.
I do use Se every once in a while, but, When I'm broken (shadow), I become depressed, distant, sensitive, can't control my emotions, get even more cynical, can't see future, become hopeless, become less physical.
This is not Se inferior.


5)I don't dare to type myself a thinker. When makind decisions, I try not toncause drama or conflicts. Sometimes I stay quiet and act passive aggressive just cause I don't want people to be mad at me. But I guess I use Ti. Cause I sometimes think internally and have some point of views that some people might disagree with. But I still don't change my mind even if lots of people disagree with.


So guys...What do you think?


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

ISTP 9w1 if I had to guess


----------



## gte (Mar 4, 2017)

Dominant Ti manifests as a desire for everything to make perfect sense logically and a preference for understanding things in depth. ISTPs tend to have fewer interests that they master to a big degree and we prefer not to "overthink" topics outside of our interests.

Dominant Ni manifests as a desire to understand how different things relate to each other and a preference for connecting as much discrete areas of knowledge as possible. INFJs tend to have a curiosity for a wide range of topics and they search for connections between them. They prefer not to "overthink" individual topics and are more interested in the big picture.

So which dominant function do you think describes you better? I can't tell from your OP.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

gte said:


> Dominant Ti manifests as a desire for everything to make perfect sense logically and a preference for understanding things in depth.


Yes. Things have to make sense to me.
But I'm not sure about logic and can't define it I believe logic and thinking is subjective (is Ti like that?)

What I might think to be logical, might not be called logical by someone else (and reverse!).
I might have my own logics and not all people might agree with me.



gte said:


> ISTPs tend to have fewer interests that they master to a big degree and we prefer not to "overthink" topics outside of our interests.


I have some different interests. "Sometimes" I call them obsessions when I overthink about them. And my interests might (or might not) change over time.





gte said:


> Dominant Ni manifests as a desire to understand how different things relate to each other and a preference for connecting as much discrete areas of knowledge as possible.


I sometimes connect things to eachother in life.
(Example, she didn't reply to my text. Does that mean she's angry with me or she hates me!?)

Or (they're talking about someone. And I also heard the word " she".
Are they talking about me? Are they gossiping behind my back? Do they hate me?)

In science or studying, I'm not really like that, as I'm terrible at seeing the big picture and connecting things from different parts for the sakes of that.
That's why I hate test questions that require me to connect several parts of things from different parts or topics to be able to answer the question.
(Or relating several details to a big picture).

That's why I'm terrible at multiple choice exams.




gte said:


> INFJs tend to have a curiosity for a wide range of topics and they search for connections between them. They prefer not to "overthink" individual topics and are more interested in the big picture


.






gte said:


> So which dominant function do you think describes you better? I can't tell from your OP.


Idk a bit of both maybe.

Not sure.


----------



## gte (Mar 4, 2017)

MissElle said:


> Yes. Things have to make sense to me.
> But I'm not sure about logic and can't define it I believe logic and thinking is subjective (is Ti like that?)
> 
> What I might think to be logical, might not be called logical by someone else (and reverse!).
> ...


The overal feeling I get from this response is not ISTP. I can't say about INFJ. Another big difference between ISTPs and INFJs is Se. Would you describe yourself as a suspicious person who doesn't trust the external world very much? That's INFJ speaking very broadly. Are most of your interests arts or crafts that require a high level of mastery? That's ISTP speaking very broadly.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

gte said:


> Would you describe yourself as a suspicious person who doesn't trust the external world very much? That's INFJ speaking very broadly.


Yes! Lots of times (IF I understand it correctly!).
I sometimes feel bad/worried about a situation or person, without really nowing why (but physical hints might help that too!).

The problem is that I wasn't really like that when I was a kid.

Can I still be an Ni dom?



gte said:


> Are most of your interests arts or crafts that require a high level of mastery? That's ISTP speaking very broadly.


No. I'm usually jack of most trades and master of none!


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

MissElle said:


> So guys...What do you think?


By default, if you wonder whether you might be an IxTP, the answer is no. (And then you have to prove otherwise.) In my experience it's just so unique and obvious a state of mind that you either have it or you don't, and you know when you have it. An INFJ doesn't have it. If you want to call it Ti:



Northern Lights said:


> For me, though, and I imagine it's the same for similar types, Ti really does run my life. Not that I mind, I quite like it that way, but nevertheless, perhaps also due to its nature -- there is nothing fuzzy, gentle, "guiding"-like about it. It's there: cool, clear and precise; filtering everything and always having the last word. It's _me_. _Unless_ it is switched off. Completely.
> 
> [...]
> 
> It's really difficult to describe all this because it's so ingrained and you always have to make sure words mean the same thing for everyone, but still -- yes, for all practical intents and purposes, I would describe myself as "controlled by logic". Another way of saying the same thing is valuing "self-control" to a stupid degree, and yet another one is the dislike of too much, too raw, unprocessed emotion, because it's _not_ cool, clear and precise.


That's from a discussion with an INFJ about T/F. Read the page if you like; it's probably relevant to you. I'm not sure whether you're an INFJ, but from everything you wrote -- and if what I wrote doesn't make immediate sense to you -- I don't get the idea of an ISTP.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Statistically speaking, there's more of a chance you prefer INFJ over ISTP, because ISTP females are less common.

What you outlined in #4 sounds closer to an inferior form of intuition, so I would suggest looking into all of the types with piss-poor intuition:
ISTP, ISFP, ESTP, ESFP, ISFJ, ISTJ, ESFJ, ESTJ.

#5 suggests you're not a Thinker - you prefer to make harmonious decisions - you don't want people to be made at you, etc.
So, we'll remove the Thinkers:
ISFP, ESFP, ISFJ, ESFJ.

You say you're unsure whether you're an introvert or an extravert, and there's not enough information here to decide either way - however, both the Extraverted choices left, are stereotypically _highly_ extraverted - those two types probably won't confuse themselves for introverts.
This is a weak point and not supported by anything other than anecdotal evidence, but, assuming it's true, you'd be left with:

ISFJ, ISFP.


With P/J - sometimes it's actually easier to ask other people whether you come across as someone who is more flexible and open to new situations etc, or someone who is more organised and focused on what they're doing.

Consider this, do *other* people see you more like this:



> You are adaptable and flexible unless something that matters strongly to you is endangered. Then you stop adapting. You care deeply about people but may show it more through doing things for others than through words.
> 
> You tend to be quiet and unassuming, and your warmth, enthusiasm, and playful humor may not be apparent to people who don’t know you well. You prefer to observe and support rather than organize situations. You have little wish to dominate.
> 
> You may be underestimated by others and may also underrate yourself. You often take for granted what you do well and make too much of the contrast between your inner standards and your actual behavior and accomplishments.


Or, this:



> You are unassuming and quiet, often putting the needs of others—especially family members—ahead of your own. You are uncomfortable with confrontation and will go a long way to accommodate others, although your respect for traditions and people’s feelings can lead you to challenge actions you view as hurtful or insensitive.
> 
> People see your values, your desire for structure and closure, and your kindness. What they may not see is the wealth of rich, accurate internal impressions and memories you carry with you.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Consider this, do*other*people see you more like this:
> 
> You are adaptable and flexible unless something that matters strongly to you is endangered. Then you stop adapting. You care deeply about people but may show it more through doing things for others than through words.
> 
> ...



"I guess People mostly see me as the 1st one.

I mean I actually relate to a bit of both.
I can relate to the 2nd description too, as I'm quiet and afraid of confrontations.

Also, I don't value traditions unless they are physically or visually interesting to ME(and as a hobby and interest).

However, to be fair, I'm not 100% like the 1st description either.
I'm not really flexible or adaptive.
And sometimes, I do want to organize things. But not in larger groups.

So Yes, I can mostly relate to the 1st one (in general).





***However, here's a bit more about #4 ;

So , when I feel terrible (my shadow), I feel betrayed by the world and so lonely and even more cynical.
I want to burst into tears but I can't (or cause I don't want to get headaches and puffy red eyes later).
I lose hope. I can't focus on my plans, and can't even see a positive future. And feel worthless and can't do Se things.
Then all my wishes, regrets, worries, bad past memories/wounds come infront of my eyes and I start feeling sorry for myself and thinking there might be something wrong with me. I can see no good future and I lose all my motivations.

But that's a temporary feeling usually, and wont last more than a few days or weeks.

Some potential triggers ;

Conflicts, being betrayed, not being treated equally, someone close to me having a major problem or being treated in a bad way, people being rude to me, being ignored, not being helped, someone ordering me alot, someone yelling at me, generally people/social issues.
And also failure (like bad grades or in a project/plan etc).



P.S., you mostly suggested sensor mbti types. Do I seem like a sensor?


----------



## gte (Mar 4, 2017)

MissElle said:


> Can I still be an Ni dom?


I don't know, but I'm almost certain you're not ISTP. Maybe @Turi is onto something and you are an S rather than an N. And probably an SF too.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd guess INFP.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

No way in hell OP is a Ti dominant

my guess is IxFP. OP seems like a judging dominant but introvertedly. Seems to know herself well but the perceiving secondary function is getting in the way of coming to closure with her type.


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> No way in hell OP is a Ti dominant
> 
> my guess is IxFP. OP seems like a judging dominant but introvertedly. Seems to know herself well but the perceiving secondary function is getting in the way of coming to closure with her type.


May I ask you a question?

Do I seem like an INFJ to you?

I only asked you this because you are an INFJ and hearing the answer from an INFJs point of view could be helpful).


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

MissElle said:


> P.S., you mostly suggested sensor mbti types. Do I seem like a sensor?


I suggested Sensing types, because you sound like when you go downhill, you slip into an inferior form of intuition.
Not able to see the positives, not able to do "Se" things, etc.
You basically outline a descent from a positive Sensing to a negative Intuition.


Which of the following are likely to stress you out the most:



> Having interpersonal conflicts or a lack of harmony with others
> Being criticized or having someone upset with me
> Having to deal with last-minute changes
> Having to focus on highly repetitive, detail-oriented tasks on a daily basis
> ...





> Having my independence compromised and being told how I should do something
> Being asked to do something that might hurt someone’s feelings
> Having to make decisions that have permanent or long-term consequences
> Perceiving that I may have said something negative about someone
> ...





> Feeling like I haven’t helped someone
> Being around conflict or people who aren’t nice to others
> Not having clear goals or expectations
> Working too long in large groups or in a noisy environment
> ...





> Other people getting emotional
> Things taking too long to get moving
> Experiencing too much routine in my daily life
> Engaging in long, theoretical discussions
> ...


----------



## MissElle (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> I suggested Sensing types, because you sound like when you go downhill, you slip into an inferior form of intuition.
> Not able to see the positives, not able to do "Se" things, etc.
> You basically outline a descent from a positive Sensing to a negative Intuition.


Convincing and logical interpretation.
Thanks alot @Turi




Turi said:


> Which of the following are likely to stress you out the most:


The first one is the worst to me.
The last one is the least stressful situation for me out of these four.

So, from most to least stressful, I would say 

1st>>>2nd>3rd>4th

Basically, #1 would seem like a terrible day to me!
I would probably come home, ruminating all of these. And I would probably not be in the mood for Se things as I would feel worthless.



After a day like that, I would probably be like ;

Trying a new/favorite food? No! I'm worthless.
Watching a good movie? No! I'm worthless! I don't deserve happiness.
Shopping? No! I'm worthless and useless.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

MissElle said:


> Convincing and logical interpretation.
> Thanks alot @Turi


Not really, I believe I got it the other way around - I think you slip into an inferior form of Sensing, which is why you can't do "Se" style things, and can't see the positives etc - because a more healthy intuition is taking a hit during these times.
Got it backwards.






> The first one is the worst to me.
> The last one is the least stressful situation for me out of these four.
> 
> So, from most to least stressful, I would say
> ...


Cool, one more - how's this one fit in:



> Having interpersonal conflict or negative energy in my environment
> Being misunderstood or undervalued
> Feeling trapped by too many rules or too much structure
> Being in situations or environments that conflict with my values
> ...


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a cross post of this thread - please continue the conversation in there. 

*Thread locked*.


----------

